# clavier mac déraille



## olidau (24 Juin 2010)

bonjour à tous
désolé pour l'écriture un peu bizarre mais vous allez comprendre
j'ai un p'tit bout de 2 ans qui aime bien jouer avec mon imac en cachette
ce matin il a versé le contenu d'une fiole de gel désinfectant à proximité du clavier de l'ordi
apparemment le clavier n'avait rien pris
il aime bien aussi tripoter les touches du clavier
je viens de me rendre compte que mon clavier avait un souci pénible: au lieu des lettres normales, il donne les caractères spéciaux obtenues normalement avec la touche alt
ß~Ïº® c'est bonjour !
alors c'est vraiment très ©Ìîæ~ ! (là je ne traduis pas )
j'ai pensé à un problème matériel mais les touches démontées il n'y a pas de tâches d'humidité mais le gel en question s'évapore
y a-t-il une manip que titou aurait fait qui pourrait causer cela 
voyez-vous des choses à vérifier avant de changer le clavier 
je tape ce message à la souris avec le clavier virtuel, je suis bien loin de mes 80 mots minutes habituels d'où l'absence de majuscules and co 
merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

En première approche, je dirais qu'une des touches "alt" (aussi appelées "option") est restée collée &#8230; Maintenant, pour la décoller sans démonter le clavier, je ne vois pas ! C'est quel modèle, exactement, le clavier ?


----------



## olidau (24 Juin 2010)

Mon clavier est un clavier mac, filaire avec pavé numérique.
J'ai enlevé les deux touches option et je n'ai rien vu de particulier. Quand je suis sur le clavier virtuel, à l'ouverture celui-ci affiche le clavier normal et non pas les touches spéciales que le clavier frappe. Si j'appuie alors sur la touche option, le clavier virtuel s'aligne sur le clavier réel mais impossible de revenir en arrière. Cela signifie que les touches fonctionnent au moins une fois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

olidau a dit:


> Mon clavier est un clavier mac, filaire avec pavé numérique.
> J'ai enlevé les deux touches option et je n'ai rien vu de particulier. Quand je suis sur le clavier virtuel, à l'ouverture celui-ci affiche le clavier normal et non pas les touches spéciales que le clavier frappe. Si j'appuie alors sur la touche option, le clavier virtuel s'aligne sur le clavier réel mais impossible de revenir en arrière. Cela signifie que les touches fonctionnent au moins une fois...



Pas forcément, cela dit, ça n'est pas en démontant les touches que tu verras quoi que ce soit ! C'est quel modèle ? Il y en a eu 4 qui répondent à ta définition (par ordre chronologique) :

Le premier :


L'Apple Pro Keyboard (existait en noir ou en blanc, ici le blanc) :



L'Apple Keyboard :



Le clavier "Alu" :


----------



## olidau (24 Juin 2010)

c'est le clavier alu
vivement qu'il remarche ou que j'en achète un autre


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

olidau a dit:


> c'est le clavier alu
> vivement qu'il remarche ou que j'en achète un autre



Alors, ça sera "rémission spontanée" ou "remplacement", parce que celui là, il ne se démonte pas.


----------

